# ¿Esquema transpondedor?



## Limbo (May 25, 2009)

Buenas,

Estoy pensando mi segundo proyecto de electronica y se me ha ocurrido el tipico localizador, he leido que se le llama transpondedor y me gusta la idea.

¿Sabeis algun esquema de un transpondedor?

Simplemente querria que fuese un emisor y un receptor que se encienda un led y pite un altavoz mas rapidamente a mas cerca este el receptor y el emisor.

He buscado por internet y en este mismo foro pero no he encontrado nada que me interese o que me vea capaz de hacer.

Un saludo!Gracias.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 4, 2009)

¿Nadie sabe nada al respecto?
He buscado en google pero no encuentro nada..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2010)

Buenas,

He visto este viejo post preguntandome todavia por un esquema de un transpondedor. Hoy he estado buscando por la red un esquema y en google aparecia este post, que ya ni me acordaba de él.

Me inetresaria mucho hacerme uno, ¿No tiene nadie un esquema?

Gracias.
Saludoos!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 3, 2010)

que seria un transpodedor???


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2010)

Un transpondedor es esto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transpondedor

Aunque no sé si lo que quiero se le llama transponder o transpondedor. Igual se conoce mas por localizador.

Lo que quiero es  un circuito que sepa decirme como de lejos/cerca esta otro circuito. Para saber si me acerco o me alejo del objeto donde ponga uno de los circuitos.
Lo quise hacer por que lo vi en la pelicula de "No es pais para viejos" y me atrajo mucho.


----------



## Casti (Feb 3, 2010)

Medir distancias con RF no es facil. Que distancia quieres cubrir?
Lo mas viable creo que seria con 2 antenas direccionales y bien apuntadas sobre el objetivo, midiendo la potencia que reciben y comparandola con la emitida, podrian llegar a triangular la posicion del objetivo. A todo esto hay que sumarle el error debido al Efecto Doppler y a las interferencias electromagneticas.

Si unicamente quieres saber la direccion en la que esta el objetivo, y asi digamos acercarte hacia el seria mas facil ya que solo tendrias que usar una antena lo mas direccional possible y ir girandola en direccion al objetivo hasta dar con el.


En resumen, si quieres localizar la posicion, esta complicado.
Si solo quieres llegar hasta el objeto, es mas facil.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2010)

> En resumen, si quieres localizar la posicion, esta complicado.
> Si solo quieres llegar hasta el objeto, es mas facil.


Solo quiero llegar hasta el objeto por medio de un pitido y un led que cuanto mas cerca este del objeto tengan una frecuencia mas alta. 

Sinceramente yo no tengo los conocimientos para diseñarlo. Pensaba que igual habia algun esquema por la red pero por lo que veo no hay mucha informacion.

Gracias Casti.
Saludos.


----------



## Casti (Feb 3, 2010)

El problema es lo que te indico.

Lo mas facil (lo que haria yo), seria con una antena muy direccional para que al señalar hacia el objetivo se reciba mas señal que al señalar hacia otra direccion. Asi digamos tendriamos como una flecha de una brujula que nos indicaria hacia donde tenemos que ir. Seria como el sistema que usan los forestales para encontrar a los animales marcados. (los que tienen un collar de radiofrecuencia. Se usa por ejemplo en el estudio de las migraciones de alguna especie en extincion)

Segun la potencia de la señal quizas tambien se podria calcular la distancia, pero de una manera muy aproximada y habiendo hecho un estudio de distancia/potencia, cosa bastante complicada de hacer con una sola antena ya que la potencia depende de muchos factores externos y el resultado seria una burda aproximacion.

Cuando decidas que sistema vas a usar (yo me decantaria por el primero) empezamos a buscar alguna solucion. (siempre y cuando alguien no proponga otro metodo)


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2010)

> Lo mas facil (lo que haria yo), seria con una antena muy direccional para que al señalar hacia el objetivo se reciba mas señal que al señalar hacia otra direccion. Asi digamos tendriamos como una flecha de una brujula que nos indicaria hacia donde tenemos que ir. Seria como el sistema que usan los forestales para encontrar a los animales marcados. (los que tienen un collar de radiofrecuencia. Se usa por ejemplo en el estudio de las migraciones de alguna especie en extincion)


Y no se podria hacer con una antena telescopica? Por lo que veo en google las direccionales son bastante grandes...

Me interesa el primer metodo, ya que el segundo seria medir distancia y eso no me interesa. Yo solo quiero saber si me acerco o me alejo del objeto en cuestion por medio de la frecuencia(Me refiero al parpadeo) de un led o un pitido, a mas frecuencia, mas me acerco, a menos frecuencia, mas me alejo.

Supongo que lo que quiero es que a mas potencia de señal se recibe por la antena mas aumente la frecuencia que hace parpadear el led o sonar el altavoz.

Me gustaria que fuese de un tamaño no muy grande, que se pudiera transportar con facilidad, como el de la peli de no es pais para viejos (que daño han hecho las peliculas en el mundo real jaja), si no es posible, pues que sea grande, pero por preferencia, lo prefiero que sea mas bien pequeño (Considero que seria grande con un tamaño de 20cm*20cm*20cm)

*Edito:* Sobre la distancia que quiero abarcar no tengo una idea predefinida, la que mejor se acomode a la relacion distancia/dificultad.

En fin, Gracias por interesarte Casti.


----------



## Casti (Feb 4, 2010)

Creo que del tema de las antenas no te has informado demasiado bien.

Busca informacion sobre balizas y radiobalizas. Son muy usadas por los aficionados a los aviones RC para localizarlos cuando los pierden. Con unos 10 mW tendrias un buen alcance de 3 Km mas o menos, pero esto depende mucho del entorno.
Supongo que estarias pensando en estas distancias o algo mas, pero no demasiado mas.

Aqui te dejo un post bastante interesante para que empiezes:
http://www.aeromodelismovirtual.com/showthread.php?t=1903

Aqui una discusion en este mismo foro de algo parecido:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/triangular-senales-radio-consulta-18287/


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2010)

Gracias Casti por la info.
De seguro que volvere por aqui con dudas, pero primero, buscare la informacion que me propones y me leere los enlaces que me has indicado.

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2010)

Buenas,

He estado buscando informacion sobre balizas/radiobalizas y exceptuando tu link no he visto ninguna mas que me pudiera servir, aunque de todas formas en tu link utilizan un PIC y yo de programar estos PIC no tengo ni idea y de momento no quiero meterme en ello. 
En cambio, no se como, buscando sobre balizas he encontrado paginas que hablan sobre "FM Tracking transmitters", que utilizan un emisor de FM y un receptor de FM,¿Que opinas Casti? ¿Es una buena opcion?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## saiwor (Feb 6, 2010)

buscais: Medir distancias con RF


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

Al equipo que se aleja colocale un GPS con un modulo GSM. Desde el otro punto interrogas cuando necesites saber donde esta y te sirve para una cobertura global...


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2010)

> Al equipo que se aleja colocale un GPS con un modulo GSM. Desde el otro punto interrogas cuando necesites saber donde esta y te sirve para una cobertura global...


Uf, mucho lio. Queria algo mas sencillito para inciarme. Lo del FM me parecio una buena idea pero no sé exactamente como funciona. Los enlaces que vi estaban en ingles y voy traduciendo pero hay cosas que no me quedan claras.

Este es el FM tracking del que hablo: http://www.jbgizmo.com/page21.html
Si vais a http://www.jbgizmo.com hay mas circuitos como el FM receiver que sirve segun entiendo para utilizarlo con el primero que os he puesto.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 6, 2010)

Y bueno construi ese, llega 100 metros si te sirve.. Cual fue tu primer proyecto?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2010)

> Cual fue tu primer proyecto?


Como proyecto desde cero, un Theremin, un intrumento musical. Aunque no se que tiene que ver con esto lo de mi primer proyecto.



> Y bueno construi ese, llega 100 metros si te sirve..


Es muy poco 100 metros,¿podria hacerle modificaciones para conseguir mas alcance?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

una etapa de potencia, busca amplificador lineal FM que sea de 1watt al menos. Cuanta distancia necesitas? Empecemos por ahi.. recuerda que a mayor distancia mayor potencia = mayor consumo = bateria mas grande (si es movil)


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2010)

> Cuanta distancia necesitas?


No necesito ninguna distancia, ya que es un proyecto que me ha llamado la atenion, asi que mas bien, lo que busco es una distancia decente, como por ejemplo un par de km, entre 2 y 5km estaria genial, pero todo esto segun lo que consuma.

La amplificacion deberia de realizarla solo en el emisor, ¿verdad?
Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Para que lo aplicarias? y lo que no transmitas en potencia, lo tendras "que ganar" en el receptor y la antena. Yo empezaria con lo que tenes y buscaria hacer una buena antena yagui con un buen receptor a ver si cumple tu expectativa. En los proyectos no podes dejar de contemplar la relacion costo/beneficio. De ahi la pregunta inicial..


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2010)

> Para que lo aplicarias?


No tengo una aplicacin final, como ya dije lo quiero hacer por curiosidad y aprendizaje, pero seguro que le encuentro una utilidad.


> y buscaria hacer una buena antena yagui


Casi no tengo ni idea de antenas. Estoy buscando algun libro por internet que hable sobre ellas pero no veo nada , y las paginas web no enseñan desde lo basico. Buscare lo que es una antena yagui.

Gracias brujo.
Saludos!
P.D: Me siento Bruce Willis en La jungla 4.0 si te llamo brujo jeje


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Con mas razon es empezar con lo que tenes, sino te quedas buscando sin saber que buscas.. Te cuento para que sirve por si no lo sabes. Viste cuando sueltan un animal en el bosque o en su habitat, le ponen un collar con el transmisor. Los investigadores van con el receptor y la antena en la mano girandola 360o esperando saber para que lado fue, y asi estudiar sus costumbres. O si es un veterinario, encontrarlo para algun tratamiento, etc..

Las antenas son faciles, googlea calculo de antena FM tipos: yagui, dipolo, 1/4 de onda, 1/2 onda, etc.. asi vas viendo que diferencia tienen entre ellas


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2010)

> Te cuento para que sirve por si no lo sabes. Viste cuando sueltan un animal en el bosque o en su habitat, le ponen un collar con el transmisor. Los investigadores van con el receptor y la antena en la mano girandola 360o esperando saber para que lado fue, y asi estudiar sus costumbres. O si es un veterinario, encontrarlo para algun tratamiento, etc..


jaja hombre brujo, casi no tengo ni idea de RF pero sé para que se utiliza un localizador  sino no estaria buscando información sobre ello. De todas formas, has sido muy amable en tomarte la molestia y te lo agradezco.


> Las antenas son faciles, googlea calculo de antena FM tipos: yagui, dipolo, 1/4 de onda, 1/2 onda, etc.. asi vas viendo que diferencia tienen entre ellas


Algo he leido sobre antenas de onda completa, 1/4 y 1/2 pero no se extendian demasiado en los textos. Muy poquita explicacion. De las que has dicho me queda por mirar info las de tipo yagui.
Alguna recomendacion de libro/web sobre antenas? (Si es libro mejor que mejor)
Graciass.
Saludos!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Hoy en internet tenes para surtirte y sin gastar!.. libros hay, pero no conozco autores en tu pais. Las yaguis ganan mas que otras. cuantos mas elementos que aporten a la direccion o reflexion hacen que converga mayor señal sobre el mismo dipolo basico.

La ventaja de hacerlo en FM son varias, primero que no es afectado por el ruido con lo que una pequeña señal la vas a poder distinguir, claro en el medio de un bosque no es lo mismo que en el medio de una ciudad que estas bombardeado de estaciones de FM, la segunda es que podes usar un receptor comun y no tienes que hacerlo..

La eleccion de la frecuencia hace que sea direccional por su corta longitud de onda. Ademas de tener las ganas de construir algo, es bueno que lo acompañes con la teoria de como funciona.. sino es lo mismo que armes cualquier cosa sin entender como funciona.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 11, 2010)

> Ademas de tener las ganas de construir algo, es bueno que lo acompañes con la teoria de como funciona..


Si, por eso voy a leer sobre antenas. Aunque aun me queda mucha teoria de circuitos por aprender. 
En fin, gracias por los consejos.
Iré comentando mis dudas y como va el proyecto aqui.
Saludoos!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Bueno esperamos los avances en tu proyecto, cuentanos como va.


----------



## angel ariel (Ene 17, 2011)

Fijate en este link:
http://www.axones.com.ar/axones/antenas/yagi-uda.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 17, 2011)

Buscá información sobre "Fox hunting" para radio aficionados.
Por ejemplo, vas a encontrar algo como esto:
http://webhome.idirect.com/~griffith/tdoa.htm


----------

